# too many mounted file systems

## easyTiger

Hallo,

von zwei neuen SCSI Platten kann ich immer nur eine mounten. Wenn ich versuche eine weitere Platte zu mounten bekomme ich den Fehler:

bash-2.05a# mount /u01

mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda1,

       or too many mounted file systems

Meine fstab:

/dev/hda2               /boot           ext2            noauto,noatime          1 1

/dev/hda4               /               xfs             noatime                 0 0

/dev/hda3               none            swap            sw                      0 0

/dev/sda1               /u01            xfs             noatime                 0 0

/dev/sdb1               /u02            xfs             noatime                 0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0      /mnt/cdrom      iso9660         noauto,ro               0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom1      /mnt/brenner    iso9660         noauto,ro               0 0

proc                    /proc           proc            defaults                0 0

Wie gesagt, ich kann jede SCSI Platte (sda1 oder sdb1) einzeln mounten, aber nicht zusammen.

easyTiger

----------

## nunja

Hängt die Platte hda zu fällig an einem HPT3xx RAID Baustein?

Notiere doch mal die Ausgabe von fdisk -l und schau ob die SCSI-Plattenstecker für die

Identifikation richtig gesetzt sind. Vielleicht haben sie ja beide die gleiche ID.

Ist der Abschlußwiderstand auf der letzten SCSI-Platte gesetzt?

Ansonsten verwendet Gentoo das devfsd, versuch mal folgende Einträge in der fstab:

/dev/discs/disc0/part4 / xfs defaults 1 1

none /dev/shm tmpfs defaults 0 0

none /proc proc defaults 0 0

/dev/discs/disc0/part2 /boot ext2 defaults 1 2

/dev/discs/disc0/part3 swap swap defaults 0 0

/dev/discs/disc1/part1 /mnt/scsi1 xfs defaults 1 2

/dev/discs/disc2/part1 /mnt/scsi2 xfs defaults 1 2

/dev/cdroms/cdrom1 /mnt/cdrom auto user,noauto,nosuid,exec,nodev,ro 0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0 /mnt/cdwriter auto user,noauto,nosuid,exec,nodev,rw 0 0

Versuchs mal. Und vergiß nicht die neuen mnt Einträge in /mnt für die SCSI Platten

anzulegen. Anschließend auch prüfen ob der devfs Teufel gestarted wird.

Vielleich hilfts.

----------

## easyTiger

 *nunja wrote:*   

> Hängt die Platte hda zu fällig an einem HPT3xx RAID Baustein?

 

Nein, am internen primären IDE-Controller

 *nunja wrote:*   

> Notiere doch mal die Ausgabe von fdisk -l und schau ob die SCSI-Plattenstecker für die
> 
> Identifikation richtig gesetzt sind. Vielleicht haben sie ja beide die gleiche ID.

 

Die Platten haben ID 0 und 2.

fdisk -l:

Disk /dev/scsi/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/disc: 255 heads, 63 sectors, 1106 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 bytes

                                 Device Boot    Start       End    Blocks   Id  System

/dev/scsi/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/part1             1      1106   8883913+  83  Linux

Disk /dev/scsi/host0/bus0/target0/lun1/disc: 255 heads, 63 sectors, 1106 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 bytes

                                 Device Boot    Start       End    Blocks   Id  System

/dev/scsi/host0/bus0/target0/lun1/part1             1      1106   8883913+  83  Linux

Disk /dev/scsi/host0/bus0/target0/lun2/disc: 255 heads, 63 sectors, 1106 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 bytes

                                 Device Boot    Start       End    Blocks   Id  System

/dev/scsi/host0/bus0/target0/lun2/part1             1      1106   8883913+  83  Linux

Disk /dev/scsi/host0/bus0/target0/lun3/disc: 255 heads, 63 sectors, 1106 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 bytes

                                 Device Boot    Start       End    Blocks   Id  System

/dev/scsi/host0/bus0/target0/lun3/part1             1      1106   8883913+  83  Linux

Disk /dev/scsi/host0/bus0/target0/lun4/disc: 255 heads, 63 sectors, 1106 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 bytes

                                 Device Boot    Start       End    Blocks   Id  System

/dev/scsi/host0/bus0/target0/lun4/part1             1      1106   8883913+  83  Linux

Disk /dev/scsi/host0/bus0/target0/lun5/disc: 255 heads, 63 sectors, 1106 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 bytes

                                 Device Boot    Start       End    Blocks   Id  System

/dev/scsi/host0/bus0/target0/lun5/part1             1      1106   8883913+  83  Linux

Disk /dev/scsi/host0/bus0/target0/lun6/disc: 255 heads, 63 sectors, 1106 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 bytes

                                 Device Boot    Start       End    Blocks   Id  System

/dev/scsi/host0/bus0/target0/lun6/part1             1      1106   8883913+  83  Linux

Disk /dev/scsi/host0/bus0/target0/lun7/disc: 255 heads, 63 sectors, 1106 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 bytes

                                 Device Boot    Start       End    Blocks   Id  System

/dev/scsi/host0/bus0/target0/lun7/part1             1      1106   8883913+  83  Linux

Disk /dev/scsi/host0/bus0/target2/lun0/disc: 255 heads, 63 sectors, 1106 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 bytes

                                 Device Boot    Start       End    Blocks   Id  System

Disk /dev/scsi/host0/bus0/target2/lun1/disc: 255 heads, 63 sectors, 1106 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 bytes

                                 Device Boot    Start       End    Blocks   Id  System

Disk /dev/scsi/host0/bus0/target2/lun2/disc: 255 heads, 63 sectors, 1106 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 bytes

                                 Device Boot    Start       End    Blocks   Id  System

Disk /dev/scsi/host0/bus0/target2/lun3/disc: 255 heads, 63 sectors, 1106 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 bytes

                                 Device Boot    Start       End    Blocks   Id  System

Disk /dev/scsi/host0/bus0/target2/lun4/disc: 255 heads, 63 sectors, 1106 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 bytes

                                 Device Boot    Start       End    Blocks   Id  System

Disk /dev/scsi/host0/bus0/target2/lun5/disc: 255 heads, 63 sectors, 1106 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 bytes

                                 Device Boot    Start       End    Blocks   Id  System

Disk /dev/scsi/host0/bus0/target2/lun6/disc: 255 heads, 63 sectors, 1106 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 bytes

                                 Device Boot    Start       End    Blocks   Id  System

Disk /dev/scsi/host0/bus0/target2/lun7/disc: 255 heads, 63 sectors, 1106 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 bytes

                                 Device Boot    Start       End    Blocks   Id  System

Disk /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/disc: 255 heads, 63 sectors, 1027 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 bytes

                                Device Boot    Start       End    Blocks   Id  System

/dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/part1   *         1       382   3068383+   b  Win95 FAT32

/dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/part2           383       395    104422+  83  Linux

/dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/part3           396       434    313267+  82  Linux swap

/dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/part4           435      1027   4763272+  83  Linux

Disk /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target1/lun0/disc: 255 heads, 63 sectors, 3737 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 bytes

                                Device Boot    Start       End    Blocks   Id  System

/dev/ide/host0/bus0/target1/lun0/part1             1      1275  10241406    7  HPFS/NTFS

/dev/ide/host0/bus0/target1/lun0/part2          1276      3736  19767982+   f  Win95 Ext'd (LBA)

/dev/ide/host0/bus0/target1/lun0/part5          1276      3736  19767951    7  HPFS/NTFS

Also irgendwas stimmt mit den LUN's nicht ?

 *nunja wrote:*   

> Ist der Abschlußwiderstand auf der letzten SCSI-Platte gesetzt?

 

Nein, das Kabel hat einen aktiven Terminator.

Unter Windows 2000 funktionieren beide Platten. Die beiden SCSI Platten hängen an einen Adaptec 2920/Future Domain Controlller.

 *nunja wrote:*   

> Ansonsten verwendet Gentoo das devfsd, versuch mal folgende Einträge in der fstab:
> 
> /dev/discs/disc0/part4 / xfs defaults 1 1
> 
> none /dev/shm tmpfs defaults 0 0
> ...

 

Ich kann jetzt merkwürdiger weise beide Platten mounten ??

 *nunja wrote:*   

> Versuchs mal. Und vergiß nicht die neuen mnt Einträge in /mnt für die SCSI Platten
> 
> anzulegen. Anschließend auch prüfen ob der devfs Teufel gestarted wird.
> 
> Vielleich hilfts.

 

Mal schauen wie lange es jetzt funktioniert.

gruss und danke

easyTiger

----------

## easyTiger

Upps, es hat doch nicht geklappt, ich hatte die Option noauto in die fstab für die beiden SCSI Platten eingetragen  :Sad: 

Ich habe jetzt mal "deine" fstab Version benutz, aber es wird nur eine SCSI Platte gemountet (/mnt/scsi2).

easyTiger

----------

## nunja

"Also irgendwas stimmt mit den LUN's nicht."

Diese Bemerkung ist richtig. Deine beiden Platten  werden pro Target auf alle verfügbaren LUN's durchgespiegelt.

Versuch mal in Deinem SCSI BIOS die Verwendung von mehrern LUN's (oder so ähnlich) abzuschalten.

Verwendung von 1 LUN.

Ich weiß nicht wie die Option in Deinem BIOS lautet. Hier könnten die SCSI Karten Hersteller auch mal vereinheitlichen.

Laß mich wißen ob es geklappt hat. Ansonsten bin ich leider ab dem 31. nachmittags für 14 Tage nicht erreichbar.

Aber das Handbuch zur Karte sollte Dir erklären könne wie Du die Karte auf die Verwendung von nur einem LUN einstellst. Ansonsten schau mal in die SCSI-2.4-HOWTO unter linuxdoc.org.

Leider habe ich diese Dinge nicht im Kopf da meine Karte (kein Adaptec Produkt) diese Probleme nicht macht.  

Ach ja. Versuch mal rauszufinden ob die Jumper für die internen Abschlußwiderstände auf beiden Platten richtig gesetzt sind. Es darf keine interne Terminierung geben.

Zu guterletzt würde ich noch versuchen das kabel mit dem aktiven Terminator rauszunehmen und gegen ein normales

Kabel ohne Abschlußwiderstand auszutauschen und dabei den oben erwähnten Jumper für die letzte Platte am Strang auf aktiviert zu setzen.

Mit den Abschlußwiderständen am Ende des Kabels habe ich so meine schlechten Erfahrungen gemacht.

----------

## easyTiger

Ich habe noch keine Möglichkeit gefunden ins Adaptec Bios reinzukommen.

Werde mal bei Adaptec vorbeisurfen.

gruss

easyTiger

----------

